# I think i may have too many cigars



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

I was just wondering if any of my fellow B(S)OTL thought to yourselves that you might have too many sticks than you know what to do with? Is there such as a thing as "TOO MANY CIGARS"? I probably don't have to buy any more cigars for awhile which is probably easier said than done. You've probably have already seen that Youtube video of that one BOTL's massive collection, right? My collection doesn't even come close to that guy's, but still I couldn't help wonder if my collection is too big / out of control? I started a wineador build in November. I thought it would be a nice little project to do to pass the time in the winter since I'm unable to enjoy my sticks anyway. In the 2 months it took to complete the wineador, I filled it up to the gills with around 18 boxes (give or take a box) of goodies. I figured the sticks will be well rested by the time Spring rolls around when I can finally enjoy the fruits of my labor/project.

Yesterday, I received my 2nd box of Liga Privada Feral Flying Pigs (I already have 1 box resting in the wineador) in the mail from an out-of-state B&M that I regularly buy from. While making room in my already-too-full-wineador, I thought to myself... "Wow, I have too many cigars in this thing... When am I going to have the time to smoke all these delicious sticks"? I'm a 1-2 stick a week smoker which is usually on the weekends. Even less now since it's winter. When I go on vacation, that number jumps to 1 a day. Even so, I have more than enough cigars to last a lifetime (well, maybe not exactly a lifetime). Although I have never did an exact count/inventory of my sticks, I did the math and came up with this...

#1 humidor = currently holding approximately 6 boxes of cigars

#2 humidor (5 drawer mini-tower) = currently holding exactly 5 boxes of cigars

#3 humidor (desktop used mainly as my travel humidor but currently in use due to an overabundance of sticks purchased from the Devil Site) = currently holding 3 boxes of cigars

#4 humidor (the wineador which has 6 double slotted drawers) = currently holding 18 boxes of cigars

The boxes I've purchased vary between 20-25 sticks per box (more so on the 25 stick boxes... with the exception of the 2 boxes of FFP's which as you know only have 10 per box) but let's just average it out and say each box has 22.5 sticks per box. So by my calculations, I should have an approximate total of 32 boxes... and at 22.5 sticks per box, that comes out to 720 sticks. At 1-2 (or 1.5) sticks a week for 8 months figuring 4 weeks per month, (I'm not counting 4 months of cold weather (latter part of Fall + Winter months) that comes out to 48 sticks a year... plus the 4 weeks (28 days) of vacation I take every year... that number jumps to 76. If I don't buy anymore sticks (yeah right, lol) my current stash will last me 9.47 years. Has anyone else thought about their collection as I have? Just wondering...


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

What was the question again Albert?


----------



## AceRockefeller (Aug 11, 2013)

Last time i bid on cbid i assumed all the sticks would fit... nope, my 2 humidors were so packed i had to ALMOST force down the lids. Looks like i wont be buying anything anytime soon, well unless it comes with a humidor


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

That's a term only the wife would say. 

I could see "not enough room" but not "too many cigars" 

Semantics... I'm too short for my weight.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I recently decided I had too many for the type of storage set-ups I wanted. In turn I've sold and given away about 500. I'm still situated for quite a while. To each his own.


----------



## T.E.Fox (Jul 11, 2013)

All I can do is sit back in awe at these collections. I keep between 6-20 sticks at a time!

'Too many,' pfft, never.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I dont collect cigars. I smoke them.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I have been told I have too many, but that is crazy talk.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> I dont collect cigars. I smoke them.


+1. If you like to collect them God bless you, at my 1-2 a week there is no need to have a large cigar collection. I see people who develop health problems, financial problems or unexpectedly drop dead who will never get to enjoy these 5,000+ cigars in their collection. In fact, when I first joined Puff there was an auction house clearing out a huge collection from a guy that passed away. I don't know about you, but I don't want my wife's next husband enjoying my smokes.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I don't know about you, but I don't want my wife's next husband enjoying my smokes.


Maybe I should change my will so that they get cremated with me and then all the ashes properly displayed in my cabinet humidor . . . for my wife's next husband to enjoy.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Just this week I decided that I, too, had too many cigars at the moment. My solution was to go on CB and win three more lots of cigars. Something is not working here.


----------



## rjseeney (Feb 19, 2014)

I build my collection up to about 150-175 smokes over winter. I then smoke it down to maybe 100 or so over spring, summer and fall, and build it back up again. I always have enough around for friends and special occasions, and enough room to buy a few when a good deal comes up. Or that I could take a year or so off of buying if something happens and I need the money for other purposes.


----------



## Sixspeedsam (Jun 12, 2013)

I now know why I can never find Liga's in stock anywhere!!!! Nice collections.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

@FlipMo I'm here to do you a favor. I DO have plenty of room in my humidors, and lucky for you, I live a stone's throw from NYC. I'd be happy to "hold" some of your excess cigars for you.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Impressive stash! How long have you been building it?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

penguinshockey said:


> What was the question again Albert?


That's a beautiful collection!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

FlipMo said:


> At 1-2 (or 1.5) sticks a week for 8 months figuring 4 weeks per month, (I'm not counting 4 months of cold weather (latter part of Fall + Winter months) that comes out to 48 sticks a year... plus the 4 weeks (28 days) of vacation I take every year... that number jumps to 76. If I don't buy anymore sticks (yeah right, lol) my current stash will last me 9.47 years. Has anyone else thought about their collection as I have? Just wondering...


I'm in the same boat as you, while also in agreement with many of the expressed views here. I don't plan on collecting any cigars. I plan on having a collection of them to smoke. I figure that if I hit around 500-700 cigars, that's about it. I smoke about the same as you per week, and I've done that same math (although I do 52 weeks a year, and since I just started this last November, I have not yet factored in Vacation or Summer; thus the large range I'm working in). I feel like I will more or less slow down and stop buying masses of sticks (I kind of have) and spend more time looking for more specific cigars to try or gather to age. Once my tastes settle out, I can see a few boxes being bought, but I find it astounding that some people would have so many boxes of some cigars (is that ALL they want to smoke? Or do they smoke much more than myself?) I could only ever see buying a few boxes, as to keep up my variety, smoking only a few times a week, the same FFP over and over again would get old, right? Anyway, I think it might be "clicking" for you around this point, and for good reason. If you're happy with your stash size, but still wish to "expand" perhaps trades/etc are more up your alley at this point in your "cigar life"?

Best of luck whatever you do! :thumb:


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

rjseeney said:


> I build my collection up to about 150-175 smokes over winter. I then smoke it down to maybe 100 or so over spring, summer and fall, and build it back up again. I always have enough around for friends and special occasions, and enough room to buy a few when a good deal comes up. Or that I could take a year or so off of buying if something happens and I need the money for other purposes.


Rick, we have no place here to be thinking with such logic. :lol: We need to stay focused and talk Albert into buying another cooler! oke:


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Once my tastes settle out, I can see a few boxes being bought, but I find it astounding that some people would have so many boxes of some cigars (is that ALL they want to smoke? Or do they smoke much more than myself?) I could only ever see buying a few boxes, as to keep up my variety, smoking only a few times a week, the same FFP over and over again would get old, right?


I have my LP Unicos, #9s and to some extent T52s in a 3-4yr rotation (aprox. 2 boxes /year). That's the reason for so many. Anyway - LPs and Unicos never get old to me...... my biggest problem is forcing myself away from them lol.


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

Currently I have about 60-70 sticks on hand. 

If this weather would ever break, I could get to smoking them. 

I can't see myself breaking 500+ cigars unless I had friends that also smoked but I'm the only person I know that enjoys cigars. My brother in law lives 3 hours away also enjoys cigars so I bring some whenever I head down there but that's about it. 

I do enjoy collecting stuff though. Really anything of interest to me, I tend to accumulate excessive quantities so I could see myself getting into the couple hundred cigar range fairly easily once I figure out more that I really like. Currently I'm still experimenting with samplers, though I've picked up a couple boxes of the gars I really like. 

I don't know however, where a well-rounded collection would meet excessive quantity. Spose if you can't get through your collection in your forseeable lifetime, maybe it's time to thin the herd. 

I can see my collection getting larger over time to the point that I need to cut back, but not for reasons of excessive quantity, but because I've found a handful of smokes to stick with and the rest just sit there.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Sir we (I mean me) do not take kindly to teases like that "i have too many cigars" and then no pictures! hahaha.

:fish:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> I have my LP Unicos, #9s and to some extent T52s in a 3-4yr rotation (aprox. 2 boxes /year). That's the reason for so many. Anyway - LPs and Unicos never get old to me...... my biggest problem is forcing myself away from them lol.


Oh, not discounting your overwhelmingly impressive stash at all, but thanks for the explanation. I guess at 10/box it wouldn't be hard to go through 1 or 2 a year if you smoke them regularly. Being as they are so hard to find, I can understand trying to stash as much as possible as well, but I've heard they don't do so well after a lot of ageing as certain cigars tend to. (Possibly a little Unico jealousy existed in my initial posting as well, lol)

Either way, do what you love, and it seems that you've had a lot of luck in that department! Smoke on brother:smoke2:


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

A year ago I had a humi with 10 sticks. Now I have a coolidor with 350+

It happens way too easy, and I smoke 4-10 a week


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I get told that I have too many cigars all the time. Right now i have about 120 in my rotation. its not that I "Collect" just to have them. I try to smoke at least 1 a day while i relax with an adult beverage right before bed. (I am so lucky to not have to deal with "winter months" of not smoking) So for me my "collection" is just my supplies for the next 120+/- days. I will say that i have learned my lesson with desktop humis now that I have 3 in operation and now i am working on a cabinet conversion at the pace of a snail. But too many cigars??? NEVER. the way I look at it i need to replace everything I smoke.


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> A year ago I had a humi with 10 sticks. Now I have a coolidor with 350+
> 
> It happens way too easy, and I smoke 4-10 a week


I started with around 10 sticks, then I joined Puff... Now I'm setting at 200+ in just a few months. I'm the type of person that would love to have a massive collection, even if I couldn't smoke em all.

BTW - I like the Avatar picture, don't see many people that like TPB's. Great show!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Oh, not discounting your overwhelmingly impressive stash at all, but thanks for the explanation. I guess at 10/box it wouldn't be hard to go through 1 or 2 a year if you smoke them regularly. Being as they are so hard to find, I can understand trying to stash as much as possible as well, but I've heard they don't do so well after a lot of ageing as certain cigars tend to. (Possibly a little Unico jealousy existed in my initial posting as well, lol)


I just had 1 2-1/2 year old FFP and it was awesome.....


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> What was the question again Albert?


I don't like that you have as many FFP'S as I do, it's on now bro, I'm getting 10 more boxes !!!


----------



## jjashikki (Dec 19, 2013)

Where do you guys get all your unicos... I've never seen them in a B&M and i've seen them online once. with a very strict 1 per customer.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Joe K said:


> I don't like that you have as many FFP'S as I do, it's on now bro, I'm getting 10 more boxes !!!


How many boxes of FFPs do you have Joe?


----------



## CWO (Feb 3, 2014)

Is there such a thing as too many cigars? I heard in an old interview with JFK's former press secretary that the president laid in a supply of 1200 Cuban sticks before he signed the embargo. One may not have enough room for more, but one cannot have too many cigars.


----------



## TiminBC (Aug 12, 2013)

Your issue is not that you have too much. You clearly are not smoking enough!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Bomb some noobs!


----------



## DanTheSmoker (Nov 24, 2013)

I read the title and thought that's Blasphemy. You cant come to this great community and say something like that. If you are in the giving mood remember it is always better to give than to receive. Your collection looks cool though.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll hit the 800 cigars mark this week if all goes well. During summer i smoke 1 per day and 2 per day during the weekends. In Winter i smoke a lot less. This year i'm keeping a record of what and when i smoke. So far i've smoked 20 cigars since January 1 2014. 

A lot of people claim that NC's are not meant for long term aging so in that sense i might have to many cigars since my collection is primarily composed of NC's. Maybe i should stop buying NC's and start buying CC's.

Another point to consider is that now i have the income to buy on a regular basis so it might be a good time for me to built a fairly large collection in case i can't afford to built it later.


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

And to think, I've yet to try the FFP.. I must be missing out if ya'll are collecting that many boxes of them lol.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Too many cigars? That's rookie thinking. Sigh, I need to get cooler #7 .


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

Too many cigars?
That's like too much money or too much sex.
I don't think there is such a thing.


----------



## amcwilli1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Having to many cigars is a problem I would be ok with having.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have probably 700. Mostly do to the winter. I smoke probably 10 a week but because of the cold they are bought and smoked at the B&M


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> How many boxes of FFPs do you have Joe?


Down to 5


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

It's all relative! I told a co-worker/BOTL that I have a modest stash of about 120 (at the time, now I'm at 160), which I've been accumulating over the past year and a half or so. A non-BOTL co-worker who was listening in opined that over 100 cigars was an insane #. The the BOTL co-worker shared that he had about 3500 in his collection (which he's been building since the 70s).

The way I see it is, not enough is when you want a cigar and don't have one, while too many is more than you could smoke before you die plus whatever you want to leave to your heirs. Anything in between is strictly discretionary


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> What was the question again Albert?
> 
> Now that IS funny!


----------



## fshnpf (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm no collector, but I have 35+ boxes of cigars which were bought when I smoked much more often than I do today, and because I can't pass up a good sale. Some of these have been in storage for over 10 years, so no more boxes for me. I find that these days I like lots more variety in my smokes, so it's 5 packs and samplers for anything I buy in the future.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Man, some of you guys have more than the one and only true B&M / smoking lounge here in town...


----------



## Fat Cobra (Oct 13, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> Maybe I should change my will so that they get cremated with me and then all the ashes properly displayed in my cabinet humidor . . . for my wife's next husband to enjoy.


LOL............. Oh well he is going to be enjoying everything else, the wife, the house, the money, he might well have a few good sticks while he's at it.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

syphon101 said:


> And to think, I've yet to try the FFP.. I must be missing out if ya'll are collecting that many boxes of them lol.


Not tried an FFP yet Kris? Why not?


----------



## DaWhyte86 (Jan 28, 2014)

penguinshockey said:


> I have my LP Unicos, #9s and to some extent T52s in a 3-4yr rotation (aprox. 2 boxes /year). That's the reason for so many. Anyway - LPs and Unicos never get old to me...... my biggest problem is forcing myself away from them lol.


I could smoke a Pig a day and be happy as hell. Wish I had that collection you have!


----------



## DaWhyte86 (Jan 28, 2014)

jjashikki said:


> Where do you guys get all your unicos... I've never seen them in a B&M and i've seen them online once. with a very strict 1 per customer.


Same question they are nearly impossible to find near me. I've driven 5 hours just to get some boxes at an event. Somehow that ended with actually having dinner with Jonathan Drew! Really awesome guy, if you have met him at an event you know.


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> Not tried an FFP yet Kris? Why not?


Pretty much the only B&M I know around here that carries Ligas hasn't had any yet (Even though they charge 20+). They usually only carry the 9 and T52, Also they don't show up very often online unless I buy an entire box. So I guess I haven't really got around to hunting down any singles yet, considering there's still so much I need to try.

I will try one some day for sure, I've enjoyed the No.9 and T-52 so I got high hopes.

P.S. I can only buy so many sticks a month without the woman rolling her eyes at me lol, and the sampler I just purchased from you got a nice reaction  Though, I explained how awesome of a deal it was.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

danmdevries said:


> That's a term only the wife would say.
> 
> I could see "not enough room" but not "too many cigars"
> 
> Semantics... I'm too short for my weight.


I'm going to use the term "NOT ENOUGH ROOM" from now on. Thanks


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Joe K said:


> Down to 5


I'm down to 8 ......


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

FlipMo said:


> I'm going to use the term "NOT ENOUGH ROOM" from now on. Thanks


:smile:

It's all in the way you use your words.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I recently decided I had too many for the type of storage set-ups I wanted. In turn I've sold and given away about 500. I'm still situated for quite a while. To each his own.


I was actually planning on giving away some sticks to a group of older gentlemen that hang out every Sunday (when the weather cooperates of course) at my local Starbucks that has outdoor seating. They sit around all day on one of the outside tables and smoke cigars and talk about their kids and each other's health. These guys have a good 20 years on me and I'm no young buck myself. I've hung out with them once, but only as long as I can finish off a stick, not all day like what they do. I'm sure they would appreciate several sticks each. I was thinking 5 sticks each for each of the 4 gentlemen. The sticks I'd like to give them are not dog-rockets by any means. Just some sticks that I don't really care for much anymore.... mostly Gurkha's. I hope they don't think I'm passing them my crappy leftovers, lol


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> Maybe I should change my will so that they get cremated with me and then all the ashes properly displayed in my cabinet humidor . . . for my wife's next husband to enjoy.


Great idea! LOL


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

JustTroItIn said:


> Impressive stash!  How long have you been building it?


The sticks in my wineador I've acquired since November. I thought it would be a nice project to do over the winter. I didn't think I would fill it up in the short amount of time. I thought it would take me a year to build up the stash that's currently in the wineador. A box a month is what I had projected, not the 1-2 boxes a week I accomplished these past 3-4 months.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Sixspeedsam said:


> I now know why I can never find Liga's in stock anywhere!!!! Nice collections.


I wish I had more LP's. My LP stash is not as impressive as a lot of our BOTL's stashes. I'm planning on giving away some sticks just to make room for more LP's.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

woodted said:


> Rick, we have no place here to be thinking with such logic. :lol: We need to stay focused and talk Albert into buying another cooler! oke:


LOL... I was actually "thinking" about getting a 72-bottle cooler. I didnt think that they made a thermoelectric cooler that size but they do. Unfortunately the only websites that I've found that carry/sell it are overseas, so I'm not sure if I can find one locally. If I do end up doing the 72-bottle wineador project, I can consolidate all the sticks that I have in my 3 humidors and 28-bottle wineador into the single 72-bottle wineador... but then I again I said that I would consolidate all the sticks from my 2 humidors (the 3rd desktop/travel humidor wasnt in use before the wineador build) into the Whynter Wineador... and now look what happened... still using the 2 humidors AND resorted to using the desktop/travel humidor due to overflow. It's vicious cycle!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's a beautiful collection!


Thanks bro! I think it's pretty decent myself. Although it could use a few more LP's


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

ejewell said:


> Sir we (I mean me) do not take kindly to teases like that "i have too many cigars" and then no pictures! hahaha.
> 
> :fish:


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/332111-whynter-28-wineador-build.html

That's just a few pics of my Whynter Wineador Build. I'm unable to post anymore pics due to some pic quota that I've exceeded (need to fix that). I still need to post pics of the current stashes that I have resting in my 3 other humidors. But the wineador pics should give you an idea of my current "sickness", lol


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Joe K said:


> I don't like that you have as many FFP'S as I do, it's on now bro, I'm getting 10 more boxes !!!


Challenge Accepted !!!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

jazzboypro said:


> I'll hit the 800 cigars mark this week if all goes well. During summer i smoke 1 per day and 2 per day during the weekends. In Winter i smoke a lot less. This year i'm keeping a record of what and when i smoke. So far i've smoked 20 cigars since January 1 2014.
> 
> A lot of people claim that NC's are not meant for long term aging so in that sense i might have to many cigars since my collection is primarily composed of NC's. Maybe i should stop buying NC's and start buying CC's.
> 
> Another point to consider is that now i have the income to buy on a regular basis so it might be a good time for me to built a fairly large collection in case i can't afford to built it later.


800 sticks? Nice! Yeah, that same thought came to me when I started the wineador build. Since I had the $$, why not pull the trigger and do it? I'm glad I did.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

syphon101 said:


> And to think, I've yet to try the FFP.. I must be missing out if ya'll are collecting that many boxes of them lol.


Yes, you are missing out on one helluva delicious stick!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Bruck said:


> It's all relative! I told a co-worker/BOTL that I have a modest stash of about 120 (at the time, now I'm at 160), which I've been accumulating over the past year and a half or so. A non-BOTL co-worker who was listening in opined that over 100 cigars was an insane #. The the BOTL co-worker shared that he had about 3500 in his collection (which he's been building since the 70s).
> 
> The way I see it is, not enough is when you want a cigar and don't have one, while too many is more than you could smoke before you die plus whatever you want to leave to your heirs. Anything in between is strictly discretionary


Did you see that Youtube video of that one BOTL's collection? Now THAT is impressive. Your co-worker's 3,500 stash is also impressive indeed!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Fat Cobra said:


> LOL............. Oh well he is going to be enjoying everything else, the wife, the house, the money, he might well have a few good sticks while he's at it.


Ouch! But kinda funny/true nonetheless, lol


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

FlipMo said:


> Yes, you are missing out on one helluva delicious stick!


I have no doubt. I've had plenty of 9's and T52's, and nothing but good reviews on the FFP. I honestly feel like I can't smoke enough cigars to try all the ones I want though, but I am trying ha!

But seeing how many boxes these guys have, I wish I would of bought a box when I had the chance. I'll be on the look out now, for sure.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

syphon101 said:


> I have no doubt. I've had plenty of 9's and T52's, and nothing but good reviews on the FFP. I honestly feel like I can't smoke enough cigars to try all the ones I want though, but I am trying ha!
> 
> But seeing how many boxes these guys have, I wish I would of bought a box when I had the chance. I'll be on the look out now, for sure.


I get my FFP's from an out-of-state B&M. My local B&M/lounge that carries it charges $200 for the privilege. I looked online for B&Ms out-of-state and found one that charges less, no tax, and offers free shipping. Score!

Also, keep an eye out for any Drew Estate events in your area. I have one coming up (tomorrow actually) that I'm planning on going to. It's near me, so how can I not go attend?


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> What was the question again Albert?


Nice! When you commented on my thread, your pictures didnt show up until now.

*Note to self: Buy more FFP's


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Out of curiosity - I tallied just my LPs (#9s/T52s/Rats/L40s/FFPs/UF13s) and the grand total is a measly 534 plus a few stray velvet rats.


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> Out of curiosity - I tallied just my LPs (#9s/T52s/Rats/L40s/FFPs/UF13s) and the grand total is a measly 534 plus a few stray velvet rats.


Haha, Very nice! How are the L40's? Those are probably the most appealing to me, love the size.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> Out of curiosity - I tallied just my LPs (#9s/T52s/Rats/L40s/FFPs/UF13s) and the grand total is a measly 534 plus a few stray velvet rats.


Nice! If you consider 534 assorted LP's a measly stash, I wonder what impresses you?

BTW... how are you liking the Nica Rustica's? I haven't tried them yet, but I have 2 bundles resting in my wineador. I've heard (mostly) good things about them. Hence the reason I bought 2 bundles without even sampling a single stick before purchasing.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

FlipMo said:


> I get my FFP's from an out-of-state B&M. My local B&M/lounge that carries it charges $200 for the privilege. I looked online for B&Ms out-of-state and found one that charges less, no tax, and offers free shipping. Score!
> 
> Also, keep an eye out for any Drew Estate events in your area. I have one coming up (tomorrow actually) that I'm planning on going to. It's near me, so how can I not go attend?


My bad... I just looked to see where the DE event is taking place near me, but when I brought up my calendar I noticed it is an Alec Bradley event and not a Drew Estate event. I'm still going, even if to see if I can pick up another box of Fine & Rare's (if they're bringing any... *fingers crossed*) or maybe another box of Mundials at a decent price. The DE event that I thought was tomorrow is actually next month.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I have just one thing to say to this.....look at my 'Signature' below and all we become clear.....


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Bruck said:


> ...
> The way I see it is, not enough is when you want a cigar and don't have one, while too many is more than you could smoke before you die plus whatever you want to leave to your heirs. Anything in between is strictly discretionary


That's one wise MFer.


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

A thing i learn in cigar forums is you can never have too many cigars. period.
Its either that or a hoarding disorder.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Like that 80's MTV advert...Too much is never enough.


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Penguin

Don't hold onto those LP's too long. According to Jonathan Drew, you shouldn't let them rest for longer than 2 months and you should finish a box in 18 months. After that, you'll find the taste starting to dissipate. I know from experience that sourcing LP's is tough, and it's always nice to have a stash, but, a stash of old LP's that are past their due date is just a bunch of cigars that cost a lot of money and smoke badly.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

cigarshopper said:


> Penguin
> 
> Don't hold onto those LP's too long. According to Jonathan Drew, you shouldn't let them rest for longer than 2 months and you should finish a box in 18 months. After that, you'll find the taste starting to dissipate. I know from experience that sourcing LP's is tough, and it's always nice to have a stash, but, a stash of old LP's that are past their due date is just a bunch of cigars that cost a lot of money and smoke badly.


He told me that too last year however I recently had a #9 from a 2009 48 ct. cabinet that was raffled of at a DE event and it was fantastic. I also just smoked an FFP with 2+ years on it and it was also awesome. Go figure....


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> He told me that too last year however I recently had a #9 from a 2009 48 ct. cabinet that was raffled of at a DE event and it was fantastic. I also just smoked an FFP with 2+ years on it and it was also awesome. Go figure....


I agree, I have some FFP's from before the cello and they are much better then my cello ones!


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

cigarshopper said:


> Penguin
> 
> Don't hold onto those LP's too long. According to Jonathan Drew, you shouldn't let them rest for longer than 2 months and you should finish a box in 18 months. After that, you'll find the taste starting to dissipate. I know from experience that sourcing LP's is tough, and it's always nice to have a stash, but, a stash of old LP's that are past their due date is just a bunch of cigars that cost a lot of money and smoke badly.


I better get crackin. Some are 7 mo. old!


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

cigarshopper said:


> Penguin
> 
> Don't hold onto those LP's too long. According to Jonathan Drew, you shouldn't let them rest for longer than 2 months and you should finish a box in 18 months. After that, you'll find the taste starting to dissipate. I know from experience that sourcing LP's is tough, and it's always nice to have a stash, but, a stash of old LP's that are past their due date is just a bunch of cigars that cost a lot of money and smoke badly.


I would say the same thing in I sold cigars for a living. :lol:


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> Not tried an FFP yet Kris? Why not?


Well I guess I should of never opened my mouth about not trying a FFP! LoL, @penquinshockey decided to bomb me with a FFP and a few other sticks that I been dying to try. I've had one Kristoff from the PIF and it was awesome.









A great selection of sticks from an awesome BOTL! I may just have to lite this FFP up right now. This really caught me off guard.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I just couldn't let the fact that you never tried a FFP go by without answering the call. Let us all know what you think after you light it up.
Enjoy Kris!


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

enjoy that FFP Kris, I had one not too long ago. I dream about it nightly. haha


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

syphon101 said:


> Well I guess I should of never opened my mouth about not trying a FFP! LoL, @penquinshockey decided to bomb me with a FFP and a few other sticks that I been dying to try. I've had one Kristoff from the PIF and it was awesome.
> 
> View attachment 48260
> 
> ...


Be careful with that MB3 that's one of the strongest I ever had. The Kristoff started off good but had bitter spots here and there maybe it needed more time. Looking forward to the Herrera got it a few weeks ago and never even seen an FFP.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

Is there such a thing as too many cigars? My dream is to one day have my own fully stocked walk in. It never hurts to dream.


----------



## CigarInspector (Aug 22, 2013)

"Too many cigars?" I don't think that's possible. "More cigars than you know what to do with?" That one maybe. Personally, when I find myself with an overage of cigars and I -know- I'm not going to be smoking them all in a timely fashion, I usually try to share the love a bit. I've given away more than a few stogies to friends. I'm such an enabler


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

penguinshockey said:


> I just couldn't let the fact that you never tried a FFP go by without answering the call. Let us all know what you think after you light it up.
> Enjoy Kris!


Well thanks again brother! I think I'll wait until Tuesday on my day off to give this stick the proper attention it deserves, will let you know what I think.



teckneekz said:


> enjoy that FFP Kris, I had one not too long ago. I dream about it nightly. haha


Haha, I can see myself already hunting down a box as I nub it.. I think that's why I don't chase down HTF sticks, if I enjoy them it'll be just anther box of cigars I have to find and buy..



ck475 said:


> Be careful with that MB3 that's one of the strongest I ever had. The Kristoff started off good but had bitter spots here and there maybe it needed more time. Looking forward to the Herrera got it a few weeks ago and never even seen an FFP.


Will do, though I love me a strong cigar. I had the MB3 on my wish list for a bit, so I can't wait. The last Kristoff I had was pretty dang good IMO, but then again I may of hyped it up even more sense my name is Kristofer and I wanted to be good...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

The only way to have too many cigars is to have non Cubans in your stash!!


----------

